# Craftsman Chainsaw 358 355141



## dklinecp (May 27, 2006)

Picked up the above chainsaw at a charity garage sale figuring if it didn't run then no loss, the money went to the animal shelter where we volunteer. I strip it down some and cleaned this and that. Fuel line was suspect, so I replaced both segments and when I try to crank it over, I never see any fuel being sucked from the tank. When I spray carb cleaner in the carb directly, it fires up. Any thoughts on what I check next. Doesn't seem to be drawing fuel to the carb. I did unseat the carb from the rest of the body check around here and there, but I am a complete novice and don't have a manual to turn to. No primer to help me get fuel to the carb to start it either.


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

The carb sounds to me like it needs to be taken appart and cleaned good and instolling a new carb.kit.Prob.just a diaphragm/gasket kit.

But before doing so check the compression,make sure its worth the money.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, it started. So it sounds like its got compression, go with the above and clean the carb good.
Do Not! start a 2 cycle engine with carb cleaner, or starting fluid though.... try seafoam deep creep, or a squirt of 2 cycle oil/gas mix..... its gotta have some oil, or you risk scoring the cylinder and piston.


----------



## dklinecp (May 27, 2006)

*Thanks for the comments - next step?*

Thanks for the quick replies. I wasn't very precise when I said it ran. It will turn over and burn off whatever I put in the carb directly, but won't pull any fuel through the fuel lines. Lines are new, so shouldn't be that. Don't think it is the fuel pickup assembly as I sucked on the fuel line before attaching it to the carb and I drew fuel up the line. If I put fuel mix directly in the carb, I can kick the engine over and run it until the fuel in the carb is exhausted, but it never draws any fuel in the line (line is new and clear, so I know it isn't coming up).

Thanks for the pointer to not running with carb spray. Like I said, I am a total novice, just happened to have some spray around and new it might help fire it up. Went back to try with gas/oil mix in the carb and similar result.

What next? How do I check the compression?


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

If you've got a compression guage the reading should be 90 PSI or more.
If you haven't,hold finger over the spark plug hole real tight (ground plug wire)while pulling the rope.And if the engine blows your finger away hard and makes a loud "swishing" noise,you can just about say that the compression is good.

If the compression is good,it's in the carb.the diaphrams has got too hard to work or the inlet screen (in the fuel pump side of the carb.) is cloged.
In ether case,a good soaking and a carb. kit is in order.


----------

